# احلى كلام للمسيح



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2011)

احلى كلام للمسيح 


+انا اهمس لكل قلب في الوجود متجاهلا كل الفروق الظاهريه من جنس او لون او دين او عقيده بل متجاهلا كل ما يبدو فهذا متدين وذاك بعيد والثالث عنيد والرابع مستعبد لخطيئه معينه رغم كل هذا فانا اهمس لكل قلب فاقول لا تخف فاني فديتك دعوت باسمك انت لى +​


----------



## white.angel (19 يوليو 2011)

*حبيبى يسوع ........... بحبك اوى ............*

*شكراً كوكو*​


----------



## angil sky (20 يوليو 2011)

راااااااااااااااائعه جدا
له المجد للابد ...امين
الرب يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (20 يوليو 2011)

* 

شكرااا أخى الغالى
فى منتى الروعه
يسوع يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## ملاك السماء (21 يوليو 2011)

كلام في منتهى الروعه الرب يباركك و يفرح قلبك و يغفر لك اذا اخطأت ...


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (21 يوليو 2011)

لا تخف فاني فديتك دعوت باسمك انت لى 


كلام جميل 

بس علينا احنا نقدر قيمة فداء الرب لنا 

مرسى يا قلبى ​


----------

